

The Clock of the Long Now - ColinWright
http://blog.sciencemuseum.org.uk/collections/2013/07/31/the-clock-of-the-long-now/

======
salgernon
I've always been fascinated by these functional time capsules, intended to
communicate ideas rather than just entertain people with the novelty of
historic artifacts.

One such project relates to how to communicate danger (nuclear waste) to a
society 10k years hence - one possible answer being: you don't bother, they'll
just have to learn to avoid it.

[http://www.wipp.energy.gov/fctshts/warned.pdf](http://www.wipp.energy.gov/fctshts/warned.pdf)

[edit] this is a nice summary of the full report, with a link to the original
document (350pp)

[http://www.damninteresting.com/this-place-is-not-a-place-
of-...](http://www.damninteresting.com/this-place-is-not-a-place-of-honor/)

------
e3pi
Nice looking guilloche escapement train with complication, but for very long
term durability, I'd back the Jura's molecular biologists certifying DNA's
proven reliability.

